# Horse chestnut as firewood - yes/no?



## port alberni (Apr 17, 2010)

*I will be cutting down a horse chestnut tree. I am wondering if anyone has ever used horse chestnut in a wood stove in their home. I don't need hot burning wood as the frontroom is small where i have the stove - but I am worried about creosote and other problems associated with burning this wood. Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks *


----------



## nixon (Apr 17, 2010)

port alberni said:


> * I don't need hot burning wood as the frontroom is small where i have the stove - but I am worried about creosote and other problems associated with burning this wood. [/QUOTE]
> I don't have any experien... my lapse in manners . Welcome to the forum !*


----------



## ray benson (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is a wood listing. Look at buckeye.
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf


----------



## just a dave (Apr 17, 2010)

Horse Chestnut,
Good flame and heating power but spits a lot.
Welcome from one newbie to another, I found this after a quick search-

http://www.scoutbase.org.uk/library/hqdocs/facts/pdfs/fs315001.pdf

hope it helps


----------

